# Apple ala mode



## Friep (15/9/17)

Could use some help banging out this recipe on version 10 already and still tweeking etc. All of the versions where good and vapeable but not yet wat I want.
The idea:


The recipe: version 1
Tfa Apple pie 3%
Fa Fuji 3%
Tfa Apple 1%
Cap sweet cream 4%
Tfa vanilla swirl 3%
Tfa vanilla cupcake 1%
Tfa vanilla bean ice cream 3%

My problem with version 1 was that I get a cardboard taste from tfa vanilla bean ice cream so few versions after that changed it to cap and fw. Then I noticed that its not the right vanilla that I want so the hunt for the vanilla began went trough cap French vanilla v2, fa vanilla burban ( for some reason I cant taste this one), tfa french vanilla cream etc.
Got hs vanilla bean ice cream will do a mix with that one soon and got inw dubble Apple wich replaced the tfa Apple for now.

I would love some suggestions for a Apple ala mode recipe please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/9/17)

The base below should give you some of the sauteed/cooked effect, together with a delicate spicy and the ice cream. You will have to choose the apple. 

TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 4.0 %
CAP Cinnamon Danish Swirl 2.0 %
FLV Greek Yogurt 1.0 %
FA Fresh Cream 1.0 %

Got it from this recipe, which is delicious. Read the discussion too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep (15/9/17)

Andre said:


> The base below should give you some of the sauteed/cooked effect, together with a delicate spicy and the ice cream. You will have to choose the apple.
> 
> TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 4.0 %
> CAP Cinnamon Danish Swirl 2.0 %
> ...



Thank you @Andre
This looks awsome unfortunately rule 1 applies need to get flv greek yogurt. But will give it a go with tfa greek yogurt or cap creamy yogurt.

And the Apple will definitely be fa fuji love the stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718 (16/9/17)

Was thinking about making a similar recipe. As Andre mentioned Cap CDS is one of the ingredients that I'll be using. I will develop my recipe and share once I believe its good enough.

You could maybe try Pie Crust.

Edit: Hope you dont mind my recipe name kinda resembling yours. Called it Fu-Gee-Alah. Saw "Apple ala" and the the song of The Fugees came to mind. Then Apple aka Fuji = Fu-Gee-Alah (Apple God).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (16/9/17)

If you want a pie filling vibe, PUR Country Apple is pretty good. It's about the only cooked apple going so is a better fit than Fuji for the profile. Although I'd probably still mix it with Fuji.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep (16/9/17)

RichJB said:


> If you want a pie filling vibe, PUR Country Apple is pretty good. It's about the only cooked apple going so is a better fit than Fuji for the profile. Although I'd probably still mix it with Fuji.



Agree 100% maybe mix them the wonderful thing about diy you build your own perfect pie filling. Fuji just goes so well with cinnamon. Or some times I feel that it goes well with anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/9/17)

What would be the combination for our normal South African pie crusts - like my mom's milktart, Apple tart, etc.?


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (16/9/17)

Most Apple Pie, Cheesecake, Milk Tart and other pie or tart recipes will have the crust included. If you want to enhance a pastry crust or make one from scratch, TFA Pie Crust is generally the go-to. To enhance or create a biscuit crumb crust, the popular choices are Inw Biscuit, FA Cookie and the various Graham Crackers (TFA Clear, Cap, FW).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/9/17)

Thanks @RichJB. Baking and cooking is one of my other hobbies. So in my mind I try to bring that into my "dreams" of one day building my own recipes. A bake and vape exercise 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## stevie g (16/9/17)

Separate the apple flavor with .5% fa stark apple it should help tarten up the apple filling.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Friep (16/9/17)

Faheem777 said:


> I use INW Biscuit(1%) and TFA Cheesecake (GC) [3%] for Tennis Biscuit.


If its like my mother's milktart the tenis biscuit idea above might work.



RenaldoRheeder said:


> What would be the combination for our normal South African pie crusts - like my mom's milktart, Apple tart, etc.?
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/9/17)

Friep said:


> If its like my mother's milktart the tenis biscuit idea above might work.



My Milktart (borrowed from my mom) uses a different crust, but I do have some tarts with the tennis biscuit crust. Thanks - noted. 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

